# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Free pocket-sized copy of Declaration of Independence/U.S. Constitution

## Scotso

I wasn't sure where to post this.

It's totally free, no shipping costs or anything, from the Heritage Foundation.

Be aware that it can take a bit of time for them to mail it to you, and if you put in your real phone number they *will* call you, but that's not a problem for us privacy nuts that screen our calls religiously.

I just thought people here might be interested.

https://secure.heritage.org/firstPri...stitution.aspx

You can even request much more than one (though please don't be ridiculously greedy so that others might enjoy the offer) to give to your friends or other people at Ron Paul meetings and such.

Cheers.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*Does your ID go on a database somewhere?*

----------

